# JIM COREY Benifit Ice Fishing Tournament



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys and ladies i need your help in this. i have never ran a ice fishing tournament and would want this to go off really well. i have found as a tournament directer that listening to the fishermen is the best way to go , so please help me with some ideas . i would want to donate all the fish and profits to jim and darlene. no idea is a bad idea so please help me with some ideas . i have a big gas generater so if i could get some one to let us use a big coffee pot maybe some one to donate some doughnuts that would be a help. i know not every one ice fishes so i would be in the parking lot with a donation can all day so people could stop by and make donations and have a 50/50 raffle at the end of the tournament. lets please do what we can to put a big smile on jim and darlenes face in this trying time for them!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i got a very nice pm offering gear for a item raffle so i think i will use blue tickets for the 50/50 drawing and red tickets for the item drawing. also the lady had a good idea of having chilly so i think i will have a big pot of chilly and people could come in during the day and have some chilly to eat.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Where at? Tappan?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't do alot of ice-fishing, but I'll enter the tourny even if i don't fish it.
Ang and I would be willing to come down to help out with whatever is needed. Just let us know what you need.
Also, it might be a good idea to ask the mods to post this as a sticky in the lounge to get more exposure and hopefully more interest/help.
You'll want to pick a date and time. also a address to send any donations for those who can't make it.
I'd like to see the OGF family pull together on this one and help out thoses who have helped and added so much to this family.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

tappen is my 1st choice i will know tommorrow mwcd is closed today


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mike, 

Count me in. I'm not much for walking out on the ice but I will help out with signing people up and weighing fish. I have known Jim a long time and will help out with what ever you need. Let me know.

Thanks, Keith B.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Can you please post some more details. I mightmake the trip.

Sounds like a stand up guy.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Can you please post some more details. I mightmake the trip.
> 
> Sounds like a stand up guy.


i should be posting more details tommorrow after i talk with mwcd.
i want to do this on a sunday in mid feburary.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

V-MAX200 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Count me in. I'm not much for walking out on the ice but I will help out with signing people up and weighing fish. I have known Jim a long time and will help out with what ever you need. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks, Keith B.


i will take you up on that keith you do a stand up job in the 10hp at the scales. i dont get on the ice either so i am staying in the parking lot also. i am going to find any one that wants to help a job to do this is for jim so i will not leave any one out that wants to lend a hand. no help or donation is to small as a group we should be able to make this something really nice for jim and darlene. if some one dont ice fish but dont mind being on the ice we could send them around the lake with a wagon filled with coffee and chilly to make it a nicer day for the ones that are fishing. we want this to end up putting a huge smile on jim and darlenes face and let them know we care so much for them as they have cared so much about helping others.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll take coffee and chilly around to all who are fishing though-out the tourny.
We'll be comming down from NE Ohio. We'll try to bring whatever is needed.
Once you pick a time and date, I'll rearrange work and home plans around it.
Jim is a good man and fellow fisherman.
.
I would like to believe that every member of this site would do whatever it takes to get involved during this short time he has left with us.
.
Fisherman Albert Pike once wrote "What we have done for ourselves alone fanishes with us, What we have done for others and the world remains and is eternal".


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Capt.Muskey said:


> I'll take coffee and chilly around to all who are fishing though-out the tourny.
> We'll be comming down from NE Ohio. We'll try to bring whatever is needed.
> Once you pick a time and date, I'll rearrange work and home plans around it.
> Jim is a good man and fellow fisherman.
> ...


great thank you.. albert pike must have known jim and darlene


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what happened, have been in touch with Jim in a while?


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

SB2 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened, have been in touch with Jim in a while?


Jim was diagnosed with lung cancer... You can see the full post in the Lounge.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We ice fish Tappen when it's fishable so when the time comes I'm sure we can do something to help out. I'll wait for more details.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok i talked with mwcd this morning. i will be filling out some paper work this may take a week to set up . i told them what the situation was and they agreed to look at this a very timely manner.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok as most of you can imagine i am running like a chicken with his head cut off. bobby cox called me with a great idea that has been a big help. the date is set for feb7,2010 . bill byers from pride valley homes on rt 250 right up from tappen has donated his parking lot to this event. we will take a $20 per person entry fee per person starting at 7 am. contestants can go fish any where that they choose to fish. the fish needs to be back at the parking lot by 4pm. we will have plaques for big catfish big saugeye biggest bag of crappie big bass and biggest bag of bluegill. all fish must be within state laws. i have people to clean and bag fish as all the fish will be donated to jim and darlene. all the entry fee money will be donated to them also. by doing it this way we wont need permits from any where. as you can see i didnt load this up with a bunch of rules as its a fund raiser for a very good cause. i fiqure if any one would have to stoop so low as to play goofy over a plaque in this situation then shame on them. we will also have a 50/50 raffle and a raffle for any door prizes donated. that money will also be donated also. we will also have a donation can set up for any donations . some people may not want to fish so they can still stop by during the day and make donations as they choose to. if anyone would like to doante a door prize but cannt make it there that day i can be reached at 330-298-3495 and i will make arangements to have it picked up. pridevalley homes has also donated the coffee for in the morning and wiegh in. there will also be chilly there. since tappen is close we will also make a chilly run to tappen around noon that day. so now the date and time is set for all of us to ban together and put a huge smile on jim and darlenes faces. god bless every body. ps we all know jim owns cripplecreek bait and tackle so what better place to get any bait that you may want!! wouldnt it be great to sell him out of bait? also you can get any fishing information that you want from him as it wont be against the rules. also since rabbit season is in if some one would rather rabbit hunt we will have a big rabbit plaque. the rabbits must be field dressed and be a cottontail. all rabbits will also be donated.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Sounds great! Lets hope the ice is good!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

fishing_marshall said:


> Sounds great! Lets hope the ice is good!


yes good ice would help but if not then there are still rivers creeks farm ponds doesnt matter you can fish any where just sign up at 7 am and be back by 4 pm. if the ice isnt good just find open water and have fun.:F


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

mike what about setting up a paypal account for this so some of us can "blind" into the tourney...even if we cant fish it


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

bigjohn513 said:


> mike what about setting up a paypal account for this so some of us can "blind" into the tourney...even if we cant fish it


i would but i dont know how. what might be easyer is if any one cant fish the tournament but wants to blind into it they could send checks and money orders made out to jim corey to my address and i would make sure they got to jim and darlene with the tournament money. send it to mike slates 7307 peck rd ravenna ohio 44266. also my phone number is 330-298-3495 also any clubs that would like to take up donations from thier members they could send them to this address also.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay is that you mike this is mark,you parked beside me at the e-series party,if so i just want to thank you for what you are doing for Jim,and will put some thing together to help out i can maybe put up one of my custom rods that you can raffle of and even come down and help out,so if you dint remember who i am at this point,here is a hint won Berlin in x series get back,mark.c


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

markfish said:


> hay is that you mike this is mark,you parked beside me at the e-series party,if so i just want to thank you for what you are doing for Jim,and will put some thing together to help out i can maybe put up one of my custom rods that you can raffle of and even come down and help out,so if you dint remember who i am at this point,here is a hint won Berlin in x series get back,mark.c


lol i remember you well you always have a smile on your face. and yes this is the mike you are thinking of. you are more than wellcome to come down and anything that you would like to donate would be a help.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i just wanted to make sure it was you,i will go ahead and start building a new custom glass cranking rod with a custom cork 3PC, handle,this will take me about 5 day;s but it will be a beautiful rod for some lucky fishermen-ps,mike i also have a all pink custom rod for the bassing girls,so maybe the winner can choose witch one they wont,,ok got my smile on and time to build,Sega,mark


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

markfish said:


> well i just wanted to make sure it was you,i will go ahead and start building a new custom glass cranking rod with a custom cork 3PC, handle,this will take me about 5 day;s but it will be a beautiful rod for some lucky fishermen-ps,mike i also have a all pink custom rod for the bassing girls,so maybe the winner can choose witch one they wont,,ok got my smile on and time to build,Sega,mark


thank you so very much i am sure the rod will be beautiful , but the most beautifull thing is what you are doing!


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope there are alot of fish brought in on the 7th for Jim and Darlene! I have my fillet knife sharpened and ready to go. Dad just had his hip replaced a month ago so after we get everyone signed up in the morning I am going to go pick him up and bring him to the check in so he can say hi to everyone. I cant wait till the 7th I think Jim will be so happy to see everybody!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok D'ARCY EGAN from the cleveland plain dealer called me today and is putting a artical in the paper about jim and darlene and the benefit we are doing this will be even more exposer to what we are doing and help the turn out to be even better.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I plan to be there and I have put the info on the AkronCATS website as well. See ya out there.
SG


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i want to thank dobass.com i opened the mail box today and had a very nice surprise .


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

tim from keeping you in stitches called they will be there and donating a hooded jacket to this cause. thank you


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I would like to offer a $100.00 Causeway Gift certificate for a raffle to the benefit. 
Will someone in charge please call me 330-637-7076

Thanks , Linda


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I stickied this thread.
Thanks so much everyone for your efforts!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

lots of great things going on here with this! everyone coming together to help one of our members in a tough situation!! just reading all the help puts a lump in my throat!! KUDOS to all!!!! im sure jim and darlene are very happy with this effort!! will be there for the day of fishing and if anyone needs gear or anything just PM me and i'll get it together...table/chairs for the weigh-in or whatever!!(although i have iced tappen and weight might be light on my end LOL) linda(causewaycrew) throwing in some help from likely 100 miles or more away is just awesome!! shows how wide spread this goes...i think its called "pay-it-forward"!!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Just to let yall know my site has been updated with all the Benefit tournament information. The word has been spread to most of the catfishing guys that has fished Jims catfishing tournament in the past. I have posted stuff on a lot of the other catfishing forums. I am still in the process of getting a hold of a few more people that used to fish Jims tourneys. Mike, I am happy Darcy got a hold of you about the tournament I knew Jim and him went way back and figured he could help. (thank you Darcy) I was at the northeast ohio outdoors show in Dalton with a booth and giving seminars I spread the word there and had inforamtion to be had about it. So I am hoping the catfishing side of the people are covered and a good majority of them should be at the tourney. and thank you steve from akroncats for posting on your website I knew I could count on you!! 

Cant wait to see you all there. we should have a great turn out to help Jim and his family out!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I just copied this thread into the Lounge so more can see the event and the details. :B

I am definitely coming down for this and will help out.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

We can all always count on you Jim. Looking forward to a Great turn-out.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Barring any last minute call-ins from work, I 'll be there with Nick as well.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are a couple more items for the raffle.

1. 4-person NIGHT BITE walleye charter with Capt. Virgil Tent of Fish Crazy Charters. I have contact info for the winner.

2. A day of Spring crappie fishing at West Branch with Big Daddy. I'll take care of everything, all you need to do is show up and we'll go hammer some slabs. 

ALL PROCEEDS will be donated to the benefit pot.

To those organizing the event, contact me through PM and we'll talk about how to raffle/auction these items off...

If the sum of a man's life is measured by those he helped in this world, then Jim Corey is one special person. Thank you for everything. The inspiration, the memories, the great times on the water. God's Speed my friend. I am definitely the better person for having known you.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Cripple creek bait and tackle will be open at 6 am on feb. 7


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ill be making belguim waffles like my mom makes for some raffle prizes if its ok? what are we doing about getting together and eat????


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

husky hooker said:


> ill be making belguim waffles like my mom makes for some raffle prizes if its ok? what are we doing about getting together and eat????


that will be great.. any one can donate anything of thier choice. we will have chilly and hot dogs there free of charge. i am working on a spaggettie and meatballs dinner benefit with some of the guys when its all set up i will post it. might be a week or 2 before i know about the building . i also need to give a band some notice as i think we can add that in also.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I talked with Virgil today and he's coming down to fish. He's never been on the ice, so I better send him out first. LOL


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

attention hunters wildlife habitat improvements OWNED BY TIM LEMAY is donating a 1 acre food plot planting. this includes soil sample, fertilizing, liming, soil preperation ( round up, disking ) seed, planting, mowing and weed control after planting. MR LEMAY said he will do this any where in ohio. this will be put up for a silent action. ANYONE WITH QUESTIONS ON THE SILENT ACTION can contact mike slates at 330-298-3495


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sweet!!! i will be heading down to check the ice tuesday if possible and will let ya know...should be decent in the bays and most other erea will likely be lookin ok by saturday...keep in mind this lake is one of the last to get solid so be careful!! 

see ya all saturday!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> sweet!!! i will be heading down to check the ice tuesday if possible and will let ya know...should be decent in the bays and most other erea will likely be lookin ok by saturday...keep in mind this lake is one of the last to get solid so be careful!!
> 
> see ya all saturday!!


You're going to be a day early! 7th. is a Sunday but we can go Saturday and check it out.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well i thought for sure it was on a saturday ice was iffy on the edges but should be ready for sure by SUNDAY!! should be plenty of access by the 7th and the forcast is in our favor!!

P.S. Mike, i will have a table(or 2) there by 6:30,let me know if that isnt early enough or if ya need something else and i'll do what i can!!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

For some reason I also thought this was taking place on Saturday feb.6, Mike did you change the orignal date?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Capt.Muskey said:


> For some reason I also thought this was taking place on Saturday feb.6, Mike did you change the orignal date?


well atleast i'm not the only one confused on this!!! thought FOR SURE it was saturday as it only makes sence!! either day i will be there!!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought the same thing, I thought I was SURE. ?!? still confused, anyway I'll still be there too. Just have to arrange some plans, tell the wife I'll be missing church in the morning, switch some chores to Saturday, and listen to the superbowl on the radio on the drive back home.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i have a strange feeling ALOT of guys are going to miss this by showing up sat. and i for 1 forgot all about the superbowl,not that i care about THAT!!! browns didnt make it so who cares!!


PS i did stop and see jim and got some bait tuesday, he didnt look the greatest nor speak easilly BUT was still in the store doing his best!!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

See post number 16....Mike posted then that the official date is Feb. 7, 2010....


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Hatchetman said:


> See post number 16....Mike posted then that the official date is Feb. 7, 2010....


yes the date is FEB 7,2010 WE WILL START TAKING REGISTRATION AT 7 AM . THE PARTICEAPANTS NEED TO BE BACK IN THE PARKING LOT BY 4PM. i will also be there all day so if some one wants to stop and make a donation they can. the raffles will be done as soon as the wiegh in is over. any one can stop by for the raffles , you do not need to hunt or fish to get in the raffles. THERE IS ALOT GOING ON THERE THAT DAY PLEASE READ THRU ALL THE THREADS. saturday i will try and put it all together in one post on here but please remember there will be some stuff there that isnt on the thread because i have only posted stuff i am sure will be there. PLEASE REMEMBER FEB. 7TH IS SUNDAY NOT SATURDAY. ALSO CRIPPLE CREEK BAIT AND TACKLE WILL BE OPEN AT 6 AM ON THAT MORNING ITS RIGHT ACCROSS THE STREET FROM PRIDE VALLEY HOMES. i know we are at the mercy of weather the supperbowl etc.etc. we all know whats going on with jim and i fiqured why wait to do something when we could do it now so jim and darlene both know how much we care for them and thank them for all that they have done for so many people. ANY ONE WITH QUESTIONS MAY CALL MY HOME PHONE 330- 298-3495.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i was there monday for an hour with jim and like wave said he did not look good or speak real good.hurts bad sometimes and lays down alot. darlene s taking it bad too.he s still determined to get his shop done!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay mikey i just finish the rod and it turned out very nice,im not going to ice fish but ill be ther to bring the rod and eat chilly,so i can keep my rear end warm,ha ha,mark


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

If we get all this snow that's predicted Sunday sounds like the best day. Give them time to clear the roads but it'll make for some tough dragging on the ice. Trying to get some things together to donate so I'll let you know Mike what I come up with. What the Browns aren't in the Super Bowl? This benefit is far more important then a ball game so you know I'll be there.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> If we get all this snow that's predicted Sunday sounds like the best day. Give them time to clear the roads but it'll make for some tough dragging on the ice. Trying to get some things together to donate so I'll let you know Mike what I come up with. What the Browns aren't in the Super Bowl? This benefit is far more important then a ball game so you know I'll be there.


even with the supper bowl its on later sunday nite and we will be done long enough before it starts peopel can still watch it.


----------



## provega777 (Feb 6, 2009)

The TCBA--Tuscarawas County Bankfishing Assc. - will have some guys entered for a good cause and a super guy---a great sportsman and friend! Yes its calling for SNOW BUT we fish and hunt in it all the time so for a friend in need?????? Lets all support JIM and his family.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i gotta say i have been a nervouse wreck and heavy in the heart about this storm comming in . but with the phone calls comming in the post on here and the pms i have gotten it has helped alot. 2 of the phone calls was donations. pauly cox has been baking all week to donate bake goods and a trolling motor battery was donated. other than the bake sale there maybe some other items there for sale. PLEASE REMEMBER YOU CAN WRITE CHECKS BUT MAKE THEM OUT TO JIM COREY AS EVERY SINGLE PENNY SPENT DOWN THERE WILL BE GIVEN TO JIM AND DARLENE.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

reguardless of the weather.rattletraprex,cheesedog, and I will be there!!! will go saturday and check the ice conditions and see what the snow does to the ice, my guess is there will be plenty of fishable ice in the bays opposite main lake and possibally the main lake also, keep clear of the ramps and bridges as they are always very thin at best!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

The Cat Pro Innovations staff will be there for sure. Heading down tomorrow morning.
also combo sports tackle suppliers made some donations for the raffle should be at Jims for the event. Kevin from Combo sports said he should be at the event also. (he has been one of Cripple Creeks suppliers for a number of years)
some stuff we got together from our sponsors for the raffle thanks to Ralph Riley from Juiced up Baits 

(I am re-sizing and will re-post pics. Thanks for the donations!)


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be there even if i can t get out to fish!! Atwood is close.huhhh!i just got done with the waffles.i m beat!its9pm. Started at 11 am.stopped to go dr 2pm to 5pm and started again.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

everyone be careful drivin down sunday! talked to my friends in the area the roads are bad right now...... Im leaving in the morning. I will see everyone there and thank you so much to everyone for all your help to make this happen for Jim and Darlene they deserves the best!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I really hope this is rescheduled due to weather. I don't want to miss this for the world. Someone please shoot me a pm if I can help if it is changed.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

could someone please fix this thread size the last pics blowed it to big to hard to read thanks,hi mike


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

markfish, I pmed catpro to see if he can reduce his pics. 
They aren't hosted on OGF, I'm not sure I can do anything but delete them, and I'm not going to do that.

Maybe our IT team can, I'll check.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

YOU KNOW.this is not very well organized for an all day benefit where do we eat,any coffie ,need cups, plates and a lot more?????are there seats?place to settle in to bs? for those not fishing on 18inches of snow!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are the re-sized pictures of the items from Cat Pro Innovations.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Mikeshookset, 

Great talking to you today, looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing some of my old friends up there on Sunday..............Doc


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

husky hooker said:


> YOU KNOW.this is not very well organized for an all day benefit where do we eat,any coffie ,need cups, plates and a lot more?????are there seats?place to settle in to bs? for those not fishing on 18inches of snow!!


most of what you ask is in the post is in this thread. we will have coffee chilly hot dogs. i wouldnt serve cofffee with out cups or chilly with out spoons and bowls or cups to eat it out of. please bear with me i will make your day as comfortable as posible. the time frame i had to work with was short but i will make every effort to do the best i can. jim isnt in very good shape and i wanted to do some thing for him while he is able to know we did. there is alot of things i would have liked to do differant but time didnt allow for it. please dont take anything i said the wrong way. i was not trying to be a wise guy or let you think i am upset . just trying to answer your questions was all. your friend mike.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

husky hooker said:


> YOU KNOW.this is not very well organized for an all day benefit where do we eat,any coffie ,need cups, plates and a lot more?????are there seats?place to settle in to bs? for those not fishing on 18inches of snow!!


There's not 18 inches of snow on the lake maybe that in slush! Myself wave and cheesedawg were there around 4 today and not the best conditions. Open water under the bridges so bring your long rods. With the colder temps we are going to hit the first bay and go from there. Leesville isn't that far from there so that's an option also. Doesn't matter we'll be there no matter what. Ran into a couple of guys that had crow sets out and that's how they are going to spend their day at the Benefit! The only goal tomorrow is to have fun meet new people and support a good cause. See ya all there.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

husky hooker said:


> YOU KNOW.this is not very well organized for an all day benefit where do we eat,any coffie ,need cups, plates and a lot more?????are there seats?place to settle in to bs? for those not fishing on 18inches of snow!!


Bring a thermos and a folding chair. It's an Ice fishing tourney so don't expect 70 degree weather.I think it's pretty well organized considering you can't predict Mother Nature. A little discomfort is a small price to pay for a person such as Jim. It'll be fine and know we'll enjoy it.Kuddos to Mike for doing this.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Wishing everyone a terrific event!!!

Roads should be good to get there and if I know Mikeshookset correctly...no disappointments!!!! 

My money is on the kids supported by dobass.com 

Fishing is an extremely powerful tool to enhance this life we all live. 

Kuddos to everyone involved on such short notice and applause to Mike for stepping up and making this happen.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll be down there around 3:30 or so. Going to take Walt, Virgil and a crew to Nimisila in the AM for a few hours. 

See you guys down there.

Hang in there Jim. Lots of folks care.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

its a great job you doing and i didn t mean to offend anyone.i usually am asked to bring more than i am bringing.and your right,you didn t have much time to do this.thanks to ya .i ll be down around noon.i ve got waffles to go with the coffie.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Dan, how much will you want for a plate of them? What all are you having to put on them?

See you when you get there.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks big daddy and ruminator,well i thought this was all about mister Corey,and not are convenience,i will freeze my -ss of for one day this man is in pain all day 24/7,so,lets all put up with a little inconvenience for the good of this man and his family.mike you did well,


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

my crew will be there around 6:30 or so...have a table and 4 chairs to use for raffle items/coffee station or whatever...will sign-up,fish and return for weigh in and raffle!!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay wave worrier or any body heading down there i could use so tips on were this place is i don't fish the south,I'm going down77 south to 250,then from there I'm lost,little help please,thanks mark


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just follow 250...when you get to the blinking light take a left(still 250) and follow that for approx. 5-6 miles, when you go under the rr bridge at 151 jims will be a few hundred yrds past on the left and pride valley on the right!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you will be there and cant wait to put some names with the faces,mark


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

rum....the waffles i make are for eating plain or if you prefer with something on them. i ve been eating them as a kid for a snack just plain. as we grew older mom would make a bunch for us to take fishing. so its really up to the person eating them.good with coffie or milk.im bringing 40,hope thats enough?


----------



## gonzales_customs(mutt) (Jan 19, 2010)

new to this site. but stopped over today to give some cash and see what was goin on at the benefit tourney. must say im pretty impressed with the turn out.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

great turnout.glad to meet a few members husky hooker and ruminator pleasure to meet both of you.husky anytime you need a partner for pike island let me know.thanks


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I hated to miss this one but we have been without power for 2 days and it is still not on.
My snow plow driver put his truck down in a hollow and it took all morning to get him winched out.
I fired up the generator to log on here.
I want say thanks to everyone for showing my buddy Jim just how much he is admired and respected. 
He is one of a kind,for sure.
I will get up and see Jim this week when we get dug out of here.
Thanks OGFers...you guys are awesome.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

don t worry buddy you were there with us,we had good time,nice turn out and i know it made jim and darlene feel good.met some new faces,my pleasure for sure,alan when the weather breaks ....i ll get a hold of you.great job to everyone.auctioneer was great,raffle great and food great. congrats to OGF and friends of jim and darlene.i am very proud to be a member!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great turnout everyone. Walt and I fished with Virgil, Isak, Cornell, and Chris at Nimisila. Virgil's first ice trip! LOL. Fishing stank, only the dinks would bite. Anyway, we had fun then headed down to Pride Valley Homes for the party.



















Jim made it over to say HELLO to everyone and I think he was a little suprised!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

all i can say is WOW MISSION ACCOMPLISHED. we set out to put a smile on jim and darlens face and we did just that!! what a turn out even a 7 degree morning didnt stop this from happenning. its 10:15pm and i just got home and alittle tired so i will post more on the days event tommorrow but i will say now we raised $ 3,677.06 for jim and darlene. i want to be well rested when i write the story on here so for now god bless every one that made this happen and good nite.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Your tournament winners? Rattletrap Rex and wave warrior with some crappies and bluegills. Just got pic of crappies. Nice plaques guys. Tough day on the ice.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Everyone packed in for the raffles and auctions... Baked goods, a table of tackle, custon rod giveaway, and some SWEET silent auction prizes. mikeshookset, you did a wonderful thing putting this together. Thank you sir!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Like so many others, I am proud to call Jim Corey my friend. He opened my eyes to a whole new world as far as fishing goes and as I told him today, he set me on the path. Thanks Jim for everything you've done. I know I'm not alone when I say THANK YOU and GOD BLESS YOU SIR!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I took some pics also and will post them tomorrow evening after work.

What a day it was! 

I was honored to be a part of it. More tomorrow.

For now I've got to hit the sheets too. :B


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> i just got home and alittle tired so i will post more on the days event tommorrow but i will say now we raised $3,677.06 for jim and darlene


Mike Slates you are well deserved to be tired...OGF'rs and the entire outdoors community you are amazing.

Mike put this together inside less than a month and it had zilch to do with the revenue generated...

...but this Michael, you really out did yourself! You are my hero for the week.
$3,677.06

Looking forward to the story of the day. Jim is well loved.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I really hated to sit this one out but we didnt have power til about 10pm last nite, and never got the car dug out til about 230 this afternoon!!! What a snow storm!! Nice to see that there was a good turn out! God Bless you all! And lets not forget that Jim still needs our prayers!:G


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm really upset that I couldn't make this. Jim got me started on using jigging spoons and blades many years ago which probably accounts for 75% of my time on the water nowadays. He might not know it, but he helped me catch a whole lotta fish. Kudos to you guys who made this happen and everyone who showed up. John


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!! what a great day that was!! great turnout considering the weather, got to cripplecreek at 6'30 and thought they were closed!!! no power but no problem, Darlene sold bait by candlelight!!! went accross to pridevalley to signup...again no power and problem gettin the generater started so we did it with flashlights!! NOTHING was stopping this from going down!! kudos to Mike and everyone that made this happen!! to see the HUGE smiles on Jim and Darlenes faces made it all worth the effort!! (not to mention the nearly $4000 raised!!!) ran into several familiar faces as well as met some more OGF'ers!! as far as winning goes...well when you are the ONLY ones that accually fished it was pretty simple!! again a BIG thanks to everyone that contributed, one can only wonder how much more could have been raised had we had perfect weather and a lake that was more co-operative ice wise!!!(we were limited to the first bay as that was the only place we found with "fishable" ice!!!)


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I am also sorry I couldn't stay. We were in town just to deliver our gift certificate. We also were without power or phone and had to get back to the house but had to make sure our donation was there. 
Tim


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I really enjoyed this event. It was great to see so many good people show up for a good cause! Wish I could have stayed longer to meet some of the late comers. Can't say enough about the amazing bunch of fishermen who all helped out in so many ways!
There is always an extra spot in my boat for anyone of you guys!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i see we have some people that feel bad that they couldnt make it. i want to say please dont feel bad we all know what the weather did to us. the back roads are in a very bad way most people that made it had good fortune that they lived on state rts that was cleared. if you couldnt make it we know that your hearts are in the right place and thats what counts!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok here goes the story. the weather started out bitter cold (7 ) degrees . as you drove down the road the country side looked like a x-mas post card as the snow layed heavy on the trees a beautifull but cold site. as we pulled into the parking lot we found that they guy that was supposed to plow the lot had not plowed all that he was supposed to . then as you looked at the trailer it was a site to see it was lite with candles and flash lights leavig no dought that there was no electric. then when we went to start the generater that took awhile but every one was still smiling. then you could smell the coffee start to brew as we did get the generater up and running. by 11am we had $1000 in registration fees collected and the fishing stories where running wild lol. as the day went on we was all busy shacking hands making new friends and eatting chilly hot dogs chips and the like. every once in awhile we stoped and gave a running total on the money and the cheers would be awsome. about 1 oclock i added some fun for the people that had spent most of the day there by pulling a crank bait from the raffle table and anounced that the first guy that could show me a old timer pocket knife) would get the crank bait. out of proubly 25 guys 1 guy showed me one and got the crank bait. that brought allot of smiles. i waited about a hour then announced it was the ladies turn i pulled 2 applebees gift cards and said the first ladie that could show me a bobby pin would get them lol not one lady had a bobby pin lol so i said the first one that could show me a tube of red lipstick would win. yes you quessed it not 1 tube of red lol then with a suggestion from the crowed i wrote down a number and had the ladies write down a number will the closet number winng lol then we had a winner and alot more laughs. at 2:30 i anounced we was over $2000.00 and a huge cheer went up as a big lump had formed in my thraot. at around 3 oclock i was informed that jim and darlene was going to be there at 4 oclock for wiegh in. when they got there we cleared the door way and lead them to a couch to sit on to make jim as comfortable as possible. we had over 40 people registured in the catigories. 2 small childred walked up to pay and register to fish and got the surprise of there life as i informed them that they had been sponced by DOBASS. COM. you could see by thier eyes how proud that that had made them. the wieght in went fast as only 2 fishermen out of 17 that actually fished had cought fish. at that point we stopped selling tickets and got every one inside the building and i announced that altho we have all been praying for jim and darlen it was now time to do it as a group . i asked that everyone hold the hand of the person next to them and we said a prayer for jim and darlene. after that its usually time to thank sponcers and helpers. but i felt that the best way to say thank you was to have every one look at the person next to them and say thank you as it took every single person to pull off what had been done. after we did that i again had silence as i turned to jim and darlene and said i know i was talking for every one when i say thank you for every thing that you have done for so many. the i passed out the big bag of croppe plaque and the big bag of bluegill plaque. crappie big big bad was 1.2pounds bluegill big bag was 1.9 pounds. ( come on wave warrier stand up and give us you and your partners reall names and be proud. you to was the only 2 out of 17 to wiegh fish ). that left plaques to do some thing with so i had no proublem finding was to legitamtily present them to jim and darlen for what they had done in the past years in them catigories. then we went to do raffle tickets and i told people about the bake good sale and randy norris said to me why not auction them off? at that point i was handed a pie. i said why not try i am no auctioneer but i have a big mouth lol. i started the pie at$5.00 and it ended up at $20.00 YES A PIE SOLD FOR $20 next thing i knew we was selling pies and cookies brownies and the like at so high a price peopel was getting into laughing joking that alot off peopel starting bidding. the last cookies went for$15.oo to jason risley when he paid for them he had $16.00 total in his wallet and said just make it 16 instead of 15. then the raffle satrted and the first ticket was for half the money. it was worth $270. the winner donated it to jim and darlen. the next tickets was for the door prizes . it took over 1 hr because of all the stuff we had. about 3/4 of the way thru i stoped and who had bought tickets but hadnt won anything? there was around 5 peopel that hadnt won yet so i had them pick a item from the table. then annouced that that way no one that had bout a ticket went home empty handed. and continued pullin tickets. then when that was done we did the silent actions. then totaled the money and found out we had raised $3677.06 yes i even totaled the 6 cents as i promised every penny would be accounted for. after it was over and i was driving home i thought how wonder full it is to be a SPORTSMAN , A MEMBER OF OGF AND MOST OF ALL ONE OF MANY OF JIM AND DARLENS FRIENDS. ps after reading this you are proubly as tired as i was last nite lol. and rory i bet you will be really tired as you try and count up the spelling errors in this lol


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you so much Mike.
That was a very moving post.
You are a very special person for putting this together.
OGF really is an amazing community.
It really hurts that I could not make this event,but I was there in spirit.
Jim just won OGF Angler Of The Year!!! and this story reinforces why he won.
I will be there soon to see Jim and present him with his plaque.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

from the heart Micheal, spelling don't count 

AWESOME day!!!!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

From Doc and Lynn that is awesome $3,677.06 raised for Jim And Darlene it was great being a part of this, worth the three hour drive to see Jim and Darlene and getting to meet all the great people that had a hand in all of this, one thing is for sure we now know that there is no limit on how many people you can pack inside a trailer..........lol.............you did a great job Mike of handling everything, kudo's go out to you and a pleasure of meeting a lot of people from the site.......thanks again.........Doc and Lynn Lange


----------



## gonzales_customs(mutt) (Jan 19, 2010)

I only donated a small amout of money but my dad mentioned donating time to help finish and paint the new baitshop. So i will also be helping with that as much as i can so we can be sure to get jim and darlen into the new building ASAP. Im only 22 years old but have been going to the baitshop with my dad for over 15 years im sure. One of the famous quotes from jim when buying a dozen of anything is "you know we dont count" with a big smile on his face and when you left you had well over a dozen of whatever it was. Thanks jim!!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

gonzales_customs(mutt) said:


> I only donated a small amout of money but my dad mentioned donating time to help finish and paint the new baitshop. So i will also be helping with that as much as i can so we can be sure to get jim and darlen into the new building ASAP. Im only 22 years old but have been going to the baitshop with my dad for over 15 years im sure. One of the famous quotes from jim when buying a dozen of anything is "you know we dont count" with a big smile on his face and when you left you had well over a dozen of whatever it was. Thanks jim!!!


please remember 1 thing , its not how much or how little some one has to donate its whats in the heart when you do it. i see how much you respect your dad and follow in his foot steps . stay on that high way and you will never go wrong.


----------



## gonzales_customs(mutt) (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike, dad wants you to get a hold of him and let him know if you still want him to do some of the stuff. just send it through his email... thanks


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

a big thank you...mikehookset you sure set the hook on this one!!!!!! husk & husk jr.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations Jim on angler of the year. While I don't know you, it is very clear from all of the post why you are so deserving of this recognition. Best wishes. Scott Conner


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

After a selection process, I still have 37 or so photos to post from the day's activities.

When I get it done I'll create a new thread in a day or two. !%


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Ruminator said:


> After a selection process, I still have 37 or so photos to post from the day's activities.
> 
> When I get it done I'll create a new thread in a day or two. !%


 since i started this thread and dont want to take away what the sticky does when you start the new thread with your photos i ask that you remove the sticky from this thread and let it run a natural course so we dont get to many stickys at the top of the page. god bless all the moderaters and ogfers for the job you all do its nice to see that there are so many good people in this world!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

way to go OGFers... 
wishing i could be there... i still remember the first outing there as well.. 
you are DA MAN Jim!!!!..


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i just wanted to say that anyone that couldnt make it because of the weather can still stop in at CRIPPLE CREEK BAIT AND TACKLE and make donations to jim and darlene. jim wants to see the new building done before he goes so any help is good. donations dont have to be money maybe some one has some white cieling paint ,peg board 2x4 s laying around that would also be a big help.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Dad (provega777) and I made it out sunday around 930.........it was pretty crowded when we got there.........we both registered for the tournament as "ghosts" and stuck around for a few minutes talking and had a cup of coffee ..........we were the two quiet guys with the TCBA ballcaps on..........we didnt stay long but wanted to drop in and say hello to everyone and visit Jim and Darlene at the bait shop............i must say you guys did one hell of a job at putting this thing together......... THANKS to everyone involved !!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Ruminator said:


> After a selection process, I still have 37 or so photos to post from the day's activities.
> 
> When I get it done I'll create a new thread in a day or two. !%


Been more then a day or two. Where's the pics? lol


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

how were my waffles guys????????? bad or good????????


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Rex, look up the at the top - stickied threads.
I made a new thread for them.


----------

